# [Solved] vmware-player nie odpala

## matiit

Nie moge uruchomić vmware-config.pl

Szukałem i znalazłem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-648107-highlight-vmware.html

Niestety to jest do server, na player nie działa:

```
mat@localhost ~ $ su

localhost mat # /etc/init.d/vmware zap

 * Manually resetting vmware to stopped state

localhost mat # /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstartstop

VMware Player 2.0.2 build-59824 for Linux configurator

Usage: /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl [[-][-]d[efault]] 

[[-][-]c[ompile]] [[-][-]p[rebuilt]] [[-][-]t[ry-modules]]

. default: Automatically answer questions with the proposed answer.

. compile: Force the compilation of kernel modules.

. prebuilt: Force the use of pre-built kernel modules.

. try-modules: Try to load all the compatible modules from the VMware Player 

package.

Command line arguments:  The acceptable characters are:

   the letters A, B, C, ...,

   the letters a, b, c, ...,

   the numbers 0, 1, 2, ...,

   and the special characters '_' and '-' and '='.

localhost mat # 

```

Oczywiście problem to:

```
localhost mat # /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Player are stopped.

 * WARNING: vmware is already stopped

Unable to stop services for VMware Player

Execution aborted.

localhost mat # 

```

Ok już uruchomiłem config.pl, (-skip-start-stop) ale mam problem z uruchomieniem vmplayera.

```
/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer 

/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmplayer: symbol lookup error: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN3Gtk6Widget14get_accessibleEv

localhost mat # 

```

Last edited by matiit on Wed Feb 13, 2008 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

Możesz pokazać wynik:

```

ldd /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libvmwareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0

```

?

----------

## matiit

Wywaliłem i zainstalowałem server.

Dawać solved?

----------

## argasek

Nie, bo nie rozwiązaliśmy problemu poruszanego w oryginalnym wątku, co mogłoby zmylić szukających. Anyway, cieszę się że już działa.

Edit: daj. Chyba jednak więcej konfuzji wprowadzi jego brak. Przepraszam za błędną wstępną sugestię.

----------

